# Emotiva UMC-1 Processor / UPA-5 Amp Giveaway Qualification Thread!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Win an Emotiva UMC-1 Processor and UPA-5 Amp*









*Emotiva and Home Theater Shack*... have teamed up to give away this processor/amp combo system to one lucky winner.

*This giveaway is for our currently active members who have been posting regularly and shown the desire to stick around and help us grow Home Theater Shack.
*


Qualification period is from _*October 10, 2010 through December 31, 2010*_.
*Qualifying members must already be registered and already have 25 posts as of September 30, 2010 to qualify.*
You MUST have been active and have posted between July 1, 2010 and September 30, 2010.
You MUST have an additional 10 posts during the qualification period. No post padding! 

*WARNING*: IF YOU DID NOT MAKE A POST FROM JULY 1, 2010 TO SEPTEMBER 30, 2010 AND DO NOT ALREADY HAVE 25 POSTS AS OF 9/30/2010, YOU *WILL NOT* QUALIFY FOR THIS GIVEAWAY!

A random drawing will be held the week after December 31, 2010 from the qualified entries.
The winner must be willing to post a user review here at Home Theater Shack within 60 days of receiving the products.
Your audio/video equipment must be listed in our Home Theater Equipment forum.
Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using this thread you are reading now... post below! 

These units are brand new and currently being reviewed by one of our staff members, however they are being handled very carefully and will have the full manufacturers warranty.

SHIPPING: Shipping cost to a USA address is included. If you are in foreign land and win the unit, you must provide a USA address for shipping. Someone else will have to be responsible for shipping to you.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._


Best of luck... :T


*This is the QUALIFICATION THREAD ONLY... any comments or questions should be posted in the discussion thread HERE!*


*DO NOT POST IN THIS THREAD UNTIL YOU ARE ACTUALLY QUALIFIED!*


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

ok I have my 10 post in! I am now qualified!


----------



## ddgtr (Nov 1, 2009)

Please enter me too, I am qualified. Thanks!


----------



## gmichael (Jan 15, 2010)

I am a qualified member of our community. Please enter me in this incredible giveaway. :sn:


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

Please count me IN. thanks!


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

I am now qualified, and would like to enter. Thanks!


----------



## technimac (Sep 13, 2006)

I've met all the qualification requirements (at least 25 posts; posting between July 1 & September 30, 2010; & 10 posts between October 10, 2010 and December 31, 2010 - with each post being at least 25 words). 
Please enter me in the contest.


----------



## JerryLove (Dec 5, 2009)

I have more than 25 posts as of September 30, 2010.
I did make posts between July 1, 2010 and September 30, 2010.
I will make 10 posts or more before Dec31.
I will post a review should I win.
I would like to be entered (and would *love* to win)


----------



## perritterd (Mar 11, 2010)

I am qualified. Enter me into this contest.

Bob.


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm qualified and would like to enter the competition.


----------



## southworth (Oct 7, 2006)

To The Shack,
Please enter my name in the giveaway.


----------



## darrellh44 (Aug 18, 2007)

Please enter me in the drawing. GLE

-Darrell


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

I now meet the qualification requirements...please enter me into the drawing. I'm sure I can make good use of these, especially the UMC-1 Processor which should replace or complement my current AVR nicely.

Lester


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweet processor. enter me plz.


----------



## counsil (Mar 1, 2009)

I am qualified, please enter me in the contest. :R


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Enter me I am qualified also.


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

As near as I can figure, I believe I am qualified. 

I do not win at lottery, but I am always hopeful, maybe my luck will change.

[Edit]

Just to follow the letter of the rules;

1) I have met all of the prerequisites.

2) I wish to be registered to win.

3) Should I win, I will review the products within the prescribed period of time.

[/Edit]

Paul


----------



## zero the hero (Feb 24, 2008)

ooh me me me me !


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Holy cow... I just re-read the qualifications, and I believe I now qualify.

- Registered with 25+ posts before Sept. 30
- I do have one post from July 1 - Sept. 30 (I thought at first we needed to have 25 in this period)
- I have 10+ posts since October 10
- Equipment is listed in the forum

I've been looking at this exact combo for our basement (actually the UPA-7 but this isn't the time to get picky), so I'll chalk it up to fate and put together a of a review if I do win. I'll arrange for shipping to a US address. Thanks Sonnie and Home Theater Shack, and good luck to everyone!


----------



## angelod307 (Oct 18, 2007)

i believe i am quilified. i am sure sonnie will let me know if i am not. otherwise, please enter me. thanks angelo. goodl luck to all, especially one right.....


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I think I am qualified so I want to enter the contest to win. I thought I had posted an entree to be included in the contest, but I guess I didn't because I don't see my post, so here it is. Thank you for offering this contest for us mere mortals.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Im now qualified so please enter me in this giveaway


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the contest please. Thanks , Mike


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I better put my name int he hat before I forget. I believe I am qualified now and will post a review should I win these tasty goodies.


----------



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

Hello and G'Day,

I am qualified so please enter me into the draw. Its a great looking give away, thank you very much for offering such a great prize. I as well would do a review on the Emotiva unit. My HT build is a bit away, but my house has started its build so I hope to have it a go.......eventually...... lol..

-NV


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

I'm in.

Would love this set. Used to have a UPA-7, but had to sell it when I lost my job a couple of years ago. Great Amps.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Enter me, please!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I am qualified and would like to be entered.

Thanks!


----------



## rosco968 (Oct 19, 2006)

Now qualified..so sign me up...thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I am qualified and would like to be entered in the giveaway as well.
Best of luck to all who enter !


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I am qualified, Thanks. Good luck everyone.:T


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

I am qualified and would like to be entered! Thanks.


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

I believe I am now qualified. Thanks!


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I am qualified and honored to be part of this giveaway.

Good luck to all and thanks again for the opportunity HTS.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I am qualified and would like to be entered in this giveaway. 

Thanks,
sga2


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Please enter me into this unbelievable giveaway!


----------



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm now qualified for the drawing. Please enter my name and draw it out when the time comes.

With thanks,
Trick McKaha


----------



## shinksma (Aug 12, 2010)

I am now qualified for this drawing and would like to be entered. I will gladly review the Emotiva Processor/Amp and post said review within 60 days should I win.

Thanks, 

shinksma


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

I am qualified and would love to enter, thanks HTS!



I already even have half of my opening statement for the review: "The Emotiva UMC-1 Processor and UPA-5 Amplifier.." 

-[hopefully] to be continued!


----------



## bknights (Apr 17, 2010)

i am qualified, enter me in the drawing. thank home theater shack


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

>>Qualifying members must already be registered and already have 25 posts as of September 30, 2010

Check!

>>You MUST have been active and have posted between July 1, 2010 and September 30, 2010.

Check!

>>You MUST have an additional 10 posts during the qualification period.

Check! I'm all in, please enter me into the drawing. This will be a very nice New Year's present for someone - hopefully me! :bigsmile:


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

Got more than 25 posts as of September 30, 2010.
Made posts between July 1, 2010 and September 30, 2010.
Already posted more than 10 and still counting.
should I win, I will post a review .
Enter me to the draw and would hope to win...


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

more than 25 by sept 30, 2010

was active during said time...

I would like to be entered.

I will submit a very well written, in depth review.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm qualified. Please enter me in the drawing. Thanks!!!


----------



## grn1969c10 (Sep 18, 2008)

Please throw my name in the hat. I'm qualified to enter. Thank goodness I posted on September the 30th. That was cutting it a bit close!

Matt


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Add my name to the list!


----------



## fergi (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks, I'm qualified, please enter me in the drawing.

Thanks again!


----------



## raZorTT (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Sonnie,

Please enter me in the competition! :T

Thanks,
Simon


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Count me in! These look like fun.

Dan


----------



## Sir Terrence (Jun 8, 2006)

I qualify and am throwing my hat in!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We have a winner!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Posted here!


----------

